# California Lyft Drivers



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Lyft here! New CA laws require an emblem in your rear windshield, too. We'll mail it to you for free - just confirm your address by 5/31:

http://bit.ly/1sAYiHJ


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Why hasn't Lyft emailed it's drivers? This seems kind of suspect


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

Beur said:


> Why hasn't Lyft emailed it's drivers? This seems kind of suspect


I got it in a text

Edit : website looks sketch


----------



## lyftbickle (May 3, 2016)

I clicked on see responses and I could see everyone's name, phone number and address on a Google spread sheet


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

where?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Kevin Melendez said:


> I got it in a text
> 
> Edit : website looks sketch


Interesting, I haven't received anything from Lyft. I do know the new regulation takes effect July 1


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

lyftbickle said:


> I clicked on see responses and I could see everyone's name, phone number and address on a Google spread sheet


Even more suspect.

Entered info clicked submit and then clicked the see previous responses every driver who responded is listed with phone number address etc.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

It's definitely a phishing scheme. Come on, just publish you address on a random Google Docs page?

Report it to Lyft support (if you care enough).

Another question is where did they get phone numbers.


----------



## lyftbickle (May 3, 2016)

It came from the same number as the one that reminds you to drive prime time, or told us to drive to cochella (so cal). 887-69 is what the number shows up as. It might not be fishing, so much as someone doing a terrible job upholding privacy. Or it could be fishing


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Lyft should know drivers' addresses and just send the placards without such ridiculous demands. I'm pretty sure it's a phishing scheme.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

If it is a phishing scheme that would explain why some drivers received it and some didn't. Was there a recent Lyft data breech


----------



## lyftbickle (May 3, 2016)

Damn, they got me


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

I wonder what will happen to those people who filled it out  I wrote some nonsense in there because it looks fake. I was also thinking since I can see everyone's address and phone numbers... I could do something entertaining.


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

hangtyte said:


> I wonder what will happen to those people who filled it out  I wrote some nonsense in there because it looks fake. I was also thinking since I can see everyone's address and phone numbers... I could do something entertaining.


Feel free to send Uber Eats delivery to my address i promise to tip the driver


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Kevin Melendez said:


> Feel free to send Uber Eats delivery to my address i promise to tip the driver


Ok but don't be like the million of passengers I shuttle around that promise they'll tip... and never do


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

*Delos Santos III Fernando - OAM* (Lyft)

May 27, 11:53 PM

Hi,

Thanks for writing in. I'd be happy to clarify this for you.

Yes, new laws in California requires drivers to display a second Lyft emblem on your back windshield.

Would you mind confirming your shipping address? This is to make sure that your Lyft emblem will be sent to the right location.

Let me know if you have other concerns.

Best,

Fernando
Lyft Support Representative
Help Center - http://lyft.com/help
Ask Lyft on Twitter! - http://twitter.com/asklyft










May 27, 11:15 AM

Hello,
I received this text message concerning displaying the Lyft emblem in California. Is this a legitimate message?

Lyft here! New CA laws require an emblem in your rear windshield, too. We'll mail it to you for free - just confirm your address by 5/31: http://bit.ly/1sAYiHJ


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi ,

Thanks for reaching out. I'd be glad to help you out.

I've processed your request for your Lyft emblem. Please hang tight! You will receive it anytime soon.

Get updated on California's specific requirements, visit our Help Center page at https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213706398.

Let me know if you have other concerns.

Best,

Fernando
Lyft Support Representative
Help Center - http://lyft.com/help
Ask Lyft on Twitter! - http://twitter.com/asklyft


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

This post on reddit makes it seem like it's a legit google doc:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Lyft/comments/4ld1an


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Why are you posting here then?


----------



## tentwelve (Jun 17, 2016)

lol @ the "lyft" support guy with an uber avatar.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

The new law might be real but the link looks like it isn't. I woulnd't fill it out


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The link is a tinyurl. It takes you to Google docs. It's legit. For as many people complaining about having never received their trade dress in the first place, it's no wonder they want to verify where to send it to.

Wow - what a bunch of scared John Birch puppies we have here!

That being said, it wouldn't be hard to store the file on Lyft's on website for download.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I filled it out the day they sent me the msg, received the placard in the mail a few days back. Probably another department of Lyft is handling just this requirement and have created a temporary Google doc page to fill in the request. An easy printout to the shipping department,imo.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Nothing suspect about the link. Follow it to request your placards.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah any site that ends in " 1 say i Haji " rasies my Red flag.

"Where should we send your NEW Lyft emblems? 

The form Where should we send your NEW Lyft emblems? is no longer accepting responses.
Try contacting the owner of the form if you think this is a mistake."


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Turns out it was a legit doc haha. Got my extra emblems the day before yesterday. Too bad they're the new ones where it doesn't come with the sleeve, but rather it just sticks on the window.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

hangtyte said:


> Turns out it was a legit doc haha. Got my extra emblems the day before yesterday. Too bad they're the new ones where it doesn't come with the sleeve, but rather it just sticks on the window.


Stick on clear plastic to make swappable, buy sleeve elsewhere I guess?

At least they aren't as horrible as the new uber badges....


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Stick on clear plastic to make swappable, buy sleeve elsewhere I guess?
> 
> At least they aren't as horrible as the new uber badges....


I hate the new Uber badges... They are a little bigger which makes them a teensy more obnoxious.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

hangtyte said:


> I hate the new Uber badges... They are a little bigger which makes them a teensy more obnoxious.


Really? Haven't tried em yet.... Let me guess, made to NOT fit Lyft's old clear pockets?


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Really? Haven't tried em yet.... Let me guess, made to NOT fit Lyft's old clear pockets?


nope... which is why i hate them... now i have to find an alternative way to stick them on while being able to remove them... or just keep the old badges


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Anyway, are these thongs defroster-wore safe?


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Anyway, are these thongs defroster-wore safe?


I believe so as the defroster strips don't heat both ways. Should be fine  Also I believe those decals can handle quite an amount of heat.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

When Lyft asked our input on the rear facing emblems I knew that this would be their answer, so I asked them to have options for drivers who dont want to run the chance of hurting any defroster and antennae elements that are in the window and overcoming any dark tint issues. The suggestion I made was to have available for a cost a magnet that can be placed on the trunk lid and removed at will. Of course they didnt listen and I am not about to place something with adhesive on my back window....the first 100+ day that it sits in the sun will bake it on and my defroster and satellite antennae is toast


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

hangtyte said:


> I believe so as the defroster strips don't heat both ways. Should be fine  Also I believe those decals can handle quite an amount of heat.


I couldn't care less about the anyways - invisible emblem... I care about my likely - obscenely-expensive rear glass!!!

Anyways, anyone wonder if attaching an emblem/sleeve to the back of pax headrest would cut it???


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I couldn't care less about the anyways - invisible emblem... I care about my likely - obscenely-expensive rear glass!!!
> 
> Anyways, anyone wonder if attaching an emblem/sleeve to the back of pax headrest would cut it???


No it wouldnt, it needs to be clearly visible from the rear of the vehicle. A passenger sitting in the back seat would block it. The intent behind the law is to make it easier for people behind you to see that you might pull off and partially slow traffic, as people expect taxis to do


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Well how the heck do they expect to see it thru an EXTREMELY sloped, darkly tinted rear glass????

Back of rear headrest, at least it'd be vertical



UberPartnerDennis said:


> No it wouldnt, it needs to be clearly visible from the rear of the vehicle. A passenger sitting in the back seat would block it. The intent behind the law is to make it easier for people behind you to see that you might pull off and partially slow traffic, as people expect taxis to do


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

hangtyte said:


> nope... which is why i hate them... now i have to find an alternative way to stick them on while being able to remove them... or just keep the old badges


You can stick the Uber logo to the back of the sleeve. Insert Lyft placard when Lyfting, remove for Uber. You'll have to add a white card or something when off duty. But the Uber sticker is supposed to be somewhat removable...


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

JimS said:


> You can stick the Uber logo to the back of the sleeve. Insert Lyft placard when Lyfting, remove for Uber. You'll have to add a white card or something when off duty. But the Uber sticker is supposed to be somewhat removable...


I took the new logo and cut it to the size of the Lyft logo. Now I can just flip it around whenever. The Uber sticker is removable however after the continual removal and installation, it's losing it's adhesive. So I just decided to cut it down to the same size as Lyft and use the plastic sleeve they gave me


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey all, late to the thread here… anyone have any official info on WHICH side of your rear windshield you're actually supposed to put the rear decal? Left side, right side, towards the top, middle, or bottom? 

While I've long since received my removable rear adhesive emblem, that link is no longer working, and I was able to obtain/was going to attach one of the traditional sleeve one (since I don't like the adhesive, and would rather just have a placard that I can easily remove when I'm not driving). 

Thanks!! 

But yeah, Lyft really dropped the ball on making an official announcement about this "requirement," I didn't get an email or text, had to have some busybody other driver point it out for me, and only after I wrote them to clarify did they confirm (and it only seems that they mentioned it on the web Dashboard, which I rarely use).


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I know. They never sent me a second decal either.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Should be in the bottom right portion in the rear. Think of it like a straight line through the front and back emblems.










The confusion lies within this image Lyft has on its website. At quick glance, it looks like the rear emblem should be on the left side of the vehicle (right picture). But notice that it must be on the passenger side of the vehicle. I've seen too many Uber/Lyft cars with the emblem on wrong side.

Don't have an image supplied by Uber so no idea how drivers screw that up. But then again Uber drivers placing their Uber emblems upside-down, sideways, and reverse are other issues.


----------

